# Do you want your car to be a star on the TTF? (updating!)



## Jae

With the new design, we are able to constantly update the headers with new images, providing a visual experience for you all to keep things fresh.

To see how this works, just go to any page other than the forum, and once there, hit refresh. The header will change randomly with every page load!

So, to make this more interesting, Im opening this "space" to you all so you can get a picture of your car on the TTF!!!!

To enter, just post your pic using the upload attachment feature when replying to this thread. There is a limit to the size, so bear that in mind.

We'll then select images that are suitable for use, crop, overlay the logo WITH your username referenced, and publish on the web!!!!

There is no time limit to this and will be ongoing.

*TERMS OF ENTERING*
You relinquish all rights to the image. You have to have permission to use the image if you have not taken the picture your self. The TTF will NOT pay any commission for usage. The TTF reserves the right to remove the image at any time. By submitting your image you are agreeing to these terms.

So, get searching your hard drive!!!


----------



## TeeTees

Can I have first dibs ??


----------



## Charlie

I back up Tee Tee's request as that is a fabulous picture


----------



## Wallsendmag

:roll:


----------



## Adam RRS

Here, you can use either one of these, your choice...


----------



## Petesy

or maybe this one?


----------



## TeeTees

I can raise a couple more :


----------



## Jae

TeeTees is the first to have his picture as one of the many header images on the TT Forum (which now randomly rotates from our image library).

Come on, you must have more!!!

Well done TeeTees!

Jae


----------



## KammyTT

worth a try i suppose :roll:


----------



## SimonQS




----------



## Naresh




----------



## SimonQS

Naresh said:


>


Good pic Naresh! 8)


----------



## Naresh

Thanks Simon, T'was a spooky morning that day! [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## KammyTT

and put my pic up :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae do you like this...

Car is mine, copyright is mine, image is mine, hi-res available and several others in same series...

Cheers

rich


----------



## plumb

These any good

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/b ... 265253.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/b ... 272697.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/b ... 092779.jpg


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Peachy idea I thought!


----------



## dermy

ill have ago at this please








or this one








will keep my eye out for the pics cheers


----------



## Dash

Number plate easily adjusted


----------



## chrishTT

wow some good looking cars there
will have to up mod mine before entering i think
i see there arnet any mk2s entered as of yet
who has the most modded mk2 on the forum


----------



## TTgreeny




----------



## showtime

good job nothing was coming around that bend on that misty morning


----------



## Bikerz

Whens this going to start?


----------



## CkB

I see there's already a Mauritius (so can't spell that!) QS up there of Simon's, but a couple more if there's any bits of them you want to use (or the whole image obviously but I've got a fair bit of "noise" in the back of most of the pics of the car atm!)...




























C


----------



## kmpowell

Bikerz said:


> Whens this going to start?


I've asked Jae to get his arse into gear and get some of the pics up! :roll:


----------



## TTgreeny

heres another of my car (before i owned it,sure daz wont mind me usin it  )


----------



## DeanTT

g60greeny said:


> heres another of my car (before i owned it,sure daz wont mind me usin it  )


Not Daz's image.


----------



## rustyintegrale

g60greeny said:


>


Love the camouflage... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTgreeny

DeanTT said:


> g60greeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres another of my car (before i owned it,sure daz wont mind me usin it  )
> 
> 
> 
> Not Daz's image.
Click to expand...

do u know whos its is? either way its banner worthy in my eyes


----------



## Jae

CkB and plumb now have their pictures on the header, well done!!!

Keep them coming in, and bear in mind how the text is at the top, as the image needs to "fit" in there.

Also, be TOTALLY sure that you have the right to submit your image as we dont want issues arising like TeeTees image.

So, keep them coming, and dont be disappointed if yours is not selected, not everyone makes it first time around!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## UR_TT

These ones would fit. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YD ... Pa8RNpD_Zw
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hY ... NLTUdQbsPA
Actuall prototype of the TT. Were on a meet celibrating "10 years TT".

More from the meet that you can use if you find any useful.
http://picasaweb.google.com/UlrichACS/AudiTTTioR#

All pics taken by me.

//UR


----------



## TeeTees

I'll try a few of my own that I took when the sun was out on those few days this year :


----------



## CkB

Oooh cool - bit mega quick! Thanks Jae (typically I've not seen it come around yet, it'll keep me on tenterhooks a while I'm sure...)

C


----------



## kmpowell

CkB said:


> Oooh cool - bit mega quick! Thanks Jae (typically I've not seen it come around yet, it'll keep me on tenterhooks a while I'm sure...)
> 
> C


If you aren't seeing it yet then you'll probably need to clear your browsers cache.


----------



## Redscouse

Heres a few of mine if any of them look half decent..... i have these in Hgh Res on request aswell  

You need a Diesel along the top...... you know you do :twisted:

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/ ... G_5092.jpg

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/ ... G_2945.jpg

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/ ... G_3475.jpg

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/ ... G_3436.jpg


----------



## Jae

Redscouse,

Can you mail me a high res version of the first image please - you're going up on the banner!!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Redscouse

Jae,

Email sent to your icandi address mate, please reply and let me know if the picture is ok for you?


----------



## kmpowell

Redscouse said:


> Jae,
> 
> Email sent to your icandi address mate, please reply and let me know if the picture is ok for you?


Jae, did you get this? :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

kmpowell said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jae,
> 
> Email sent to your icandi address mate, please reply and let me know if the picture is ok for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Jae, did you get this? :roll:
Click to expand...

He's ignoring us Kev   

:roll:


----------



## kmpowell

Redscouse said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jae,
> 
> Email sent to your icandi address mate, please reply and let me know if the picture is ok for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Jae, did you get this? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's ignoring us Kev
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

To be fair to him he's had his hands full trying to fix the search over the past few days (round the clock getting the site stable!), but I'll give him another nudge tomorrow if I see him on MSN.


----------



## Jae

Have them thanks, on my list!!!!

Jae


----------



## J55TTC




----------



## nevojnr

Hi guys, hope you have all had a great christmas and a not so sober new year.

I have a sugestion for this thread - how about getting everyone else to vote the pictures in. My old man is a ford probe forum thrasher and they have a monthly poll where the members vote for 'probe of the month' which then goes up on the headers of their forum. so their forum dont get bunged up they have a shared album on photbucket so you can see them all.

Just a thought like and good luck to you all in 2009.


----------



## Jae

Updates made, check out the headers


----------



## Redscouse

Jae said:


> Updates made, check out the headers


LIking the new banners Jae, good work

But i have a question, but please dont think im moaning, im more wondering why, than complaining!

My pic is being used on the banner (Black MK2 side on), but i have refreshed the page on the forum about 100 times (seriously!) and my car never appears. My pic being used only seems to appear very rarely compared to all the other pics using other Tabs along the top such as Tuning, News or Start.

Why is this? Do you have some sort of setting where you can allow certain pics to prioritise themselves over others?

As i mentioned, not moaning...... just thought id see my motor a bit more LOL :lol:


----------



## CkB

Some cracking pics in there 

C


----------



## Jae

Its all about Randomizing. We have a piece of script that rotates through the 21 header pictures in the library. There is no coding to use certain pics over others, its completely random, and also, its all actioned on the server, so its nothing to do with your Browser either.

On the pages outside the Forum tab it uses a cookie to determine the last pic displayed to that user, and doesnt show it again in succession.

Hope that clears things up for you.

BR

Jae


----------



## kmpowell

I must admit Redscouse, I've not even seen your picture yet. All the other new ones have shown up though. :?


----------



## Jae

If using firefox you need to flush out your cache, as it doesnt force the new one in. Its number 13, hence why it needs forcing.

Jae


----------



## kmpowell

Jae said:


> If using firefox you need to flush out your cache, as it doesnt force the new one in. Its number 13, hence why it needs forcing.
> 
> Jae


Safari, cache flushed, still not there...


----------



## Redscouse

Thanks for the reply Jae, and Kev!

My Cache on Firefox has been cleared, still dont get it on the Forum though. 13 is unlucky for some, can it be moved :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae

Its defo there....hmmmmm

http://www.********.co.uk/images/layout/headlibrary/header21.jpg


----------



## kmpowell

Jae said:


> Its defo there....hmmmmm
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/images/layout/headlibrary/header21.jpg


Good job nobody can see it, the no' plate is the wrong way round after you flipped the pic!


----------



## Jae

Yup, certainly did!

I just ammended the script on the PHPBB as it was set to 20, not 21.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Redscouse

Thanks Jae, ive seen it twice since ive been on the forum for the past 20 mins

Cheers buddy

Redscouse


----------



## jammyd

I saw back to front number plate!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

You obviously don't like my car or think I'm a crap snapper... :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

Another one, just a bit different


----------



## Jae

Rusty,

Crap pic  Jokin! Get some more examples up!!!! Your sig is great, for example!

Jae


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Crap pic  Jokin! Get some more examples up!!!! Your sig is great, for example!
> 
> Jae


Thanks Jae but I think I posted these already... :? 









































Hi res available... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jae

Email me the first one, that will do nicely! 22 up!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> Email me the first one, that will do nicely! 22 up!


Okay I'll get it to you today along with a nice interior shot...


----------



## J55TTC

How about some of the photos we took from the NY cruise?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=128439&start=120

On page 9


----------



## plumb

Try a old photo of my last TT.


----------



## plumb

Or even my TT I have now before the wheels were blacked.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Haven't seen mine up there yet Jae... :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu

/]


----------



## J55TTC

Sorry about the composition I havent had time to sort it out in photoshop.
Super high res available


----------



## J55TTC

Couple more, edited this time


----------



## J55TTC

Last of the snowy pics


----------



## kmpowell

2 more up....


----------



## J55TTC

kmpowell said:


> 2 more up....


TTgreeny & rusty 

Great pics!


----------



## KammyTT

right thats it, im away out witth the digital camera to take some pics!!!.


----------



## kmpowell

And another one up....


----------



## tt-steve

Hi
Worth a try i suppose!



























Cheers
Steve
Seems to have clipped the ends off the photo's ????


----------



## Naresh

One from NYE..........


----------



## jutty




----------



## J55TTC

Pretty please with sugar and cherries on top can I have a snowy one up?

The other one of mine doesnt count, its not my photo, only my car :roll:


----------



## patatus

Here are a few pics of mine.... Not so many MK2 roadsters so far


----------



## Toshiba




----------



## patatus

One more... HDR pic of my TT:


----------



## Guest

Hi Res's available  (without the sides cut off


----------



## Fissues




----------



## kmpowell

6 brand spanking new ones added...


----------



## dermy

hi was just wondering who is picking the pics to be put up if i say please will i get mean up :? was one of the first to put pics up but still none of my car yet


----------



## kmpowell

dermy said:


> hi was just wondering who is picking the pics to be put up if i say please will i get mean up :? was one of the first to put pics up but still none of my car yet


Well it was Jae originally, but now we both have the Header Photoshop file and I mainly do them.

To be honest, if we don't use a pic it's not that we don't like the pic, it's just they don't fit the header. The image has to be able to be incorporated into the header along side the logo, banner add, navigation tab and also have enough bleed into the grey colour wash.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Off road V6










Ell 8)


----------



## jammyd

Here's one for you if you wan to use it...


----------



## TTej




----------



## KammyTT

one of my newly meguired pics......


----------



## Stub

I like to see standard old models pls, just like my porn lol :lol:


----------



## jammyd

here's a good one...










A bit of cropping and it will look like my signature!


----------



## Guest

bit of a small pic to crop that much....


----------



## jammyd

manphibian said:


> bit of a small pic to crop that much....


its 5meg in size originally  I managed to set it for the banner... but I will leave it too Jae to get right


----------



## Jae

JammyD

Send it in, full size! Email it please.

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae

Can you email me this image please, full res.


>


Cheers!

Jae


----------



## jammyd

Jae said:


> JammyD
> 
> Send it in, full size! Email it please.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


You should find it on email in a min

Sent to icandi btw


----------



## seasurfer

Would mine be worthy to star on the TTF ?

Seasurfer


----------



## plumb

These any good :?


----------



## KammyTT

hows this? hopefully ill eventually get a pic up :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kammy, when you frame the pic up leave some room right or left...

It works...


----------



## KammyTT

i have no idea what your going on about again rich :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

KammyTT said:


> i have no idea what your going on about again rich :lol:


Okay, look through the lens, right? make the car take maybe two thirds of the frame width wise, focus, adjust aperture to say 2.8 to blur the background and shoot the fecker...

yeah i know, you still don't understand me.... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

ahhh now i understand! why could you not have just said that in the first place? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

KammyTT said:


> ahhh now i understand! why could you not have just said that in the first place? :lol:


Because I like it when you behave like you get alzheimers... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

whats alzheimers? ive fergotten :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

KammyTT said:


> whats alzheimers? ive fergotten :lol: :lol:


So have i now. What the woopsie did I put into Google? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Hi, can you please my car to the headers if my pic is acceptible.
steve


----------



## Jae

Its a little bit blurred Im afraid......


----------



## Tim G

.. And it has the forbidden lights :wink: Sorry :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

Jae said:


> Its a little bit blurred Im afraid......


how is my pic jae? any good?


----------



## Jae

The one in your Sig is good


----------



## KammyTT

Jae said:


> The one in your Sig is good


well you may have it jae


----------



## V6RUL

Would hope to post this pic of the girl


----------



## pjmedlam

My contribution, blue QS and reflections.


----------



## Guest

Can you do anything with this?










fullsized pic available to email....


----------



## G7COG

Any of mine do? Can email full size on request.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

These any good?


----------



## SimonQS

pjmedlam said:


> My contribution, blue QS and reflections.


Now that is a pretty car! :wink:


----------



## Hark

G7COG said:


> Any of mine do? Can email full size on request.


Really like these mate. You must have been lying full on the floor for some shots. :lol:

Need some dished wheels for the summer me thinks.


----------



## ianmagic

Sorry its not very arty


----------



## sTTranger

not sure if this ones guna work


----------



## V6RUL

Ive been taking a few pics over the past few months and would hope these would be acceptible...
















































SteV6


----------



## SimonQS

Only 4 values per cylinder... :roll: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

SimonQS said:


> Only 4 values per cylinder... :roll: :wink:


Dont want to make it to heavy, but they are big valves..  
SteV6


----------



## ecko2702

Here is a few you are more than welcome to use.


----------



## basky




----------



## crapgolf

G7COG said:


> Any of mine do? Can email full size on request.


i  love these photos I love my car to be next to this very very simlar,apart from wheels that is>>


----------



## Gone

I took these for exactly this purpose - hope they make the cut!
I'd appreciate if you could magic out the number plates on any I haven't already done.


----------



## ajayp

SimonQS said:


> pjmedlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution, blue QS and reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a pretty car! :wink:
Click to expand...

Na... pretty just don't cut it !

IT'S GOD DAM SEXY...!!! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

you got a response?


----------



## Guest

Not worth bothering with.

They're not interested. The same few pics have been used ever since i joined. :roll:


----------



## Charlie

I think this thread was started at a time when images were needed and it has just remained open, despite the need having been met.

Charlie


----------



## Jae

Nope, we're interested, really!

Have to change the font in the header soon, so will be updating!


----------



## Charlie

Jae said:


> Nope, we're interested, really!
> 
> Have to change the font in the header soon, so will be updating!


goody gumdrops 










































:roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Nem




----------



## Gazzer

G7cog gets my vote...........good looking car and great photography in my view


----------



## conlechi

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

conlechi said:


> Mark


I get a sense of regret Mark... :?


----------



## Guest

High Res available on request


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well I'm gonna give you guys a turn. Mine has been there for a while... :wink:

But I'm gonna shoot some stunning pics this weekend... :lol:


----------



## conlechi

rustyintegrale said:


> I get a sense of regret Mark... :?


Just a bit Rich  :roll:

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

conlechi said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get a sense of regret Mark... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit Rich  :roll:
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised mate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rory182




----------



## dsm1113

David


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


>


Nice pic. Shit car. :wink: Nice colour.


----------



## dsm1113




----------



## TTMBTT

Can provide full colour shot's if needed.


----------



## vanboosh

This is a cropped shot. Full size version also available


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

High res available 

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

Steve


----------



## vanboosh

Took a few of my car last week. All available in high rez:


----------



## jossytt




----------



## Chris_TT

Worth a go!


----------



## myakish

Our beauty girl from Moscow =)))

Cheers I learned how to post photos =))) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... not sure if this thread is still ongoing or not- but here goes anyway ...


----------



## rmart030

I'll give it a go, here's my car.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Pics you may be able to use.... Click to enlarge..


















Hoggy.


----------



## clewb

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Pics you may be able to use
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Nice Car Hoggy. Love the wheels


----------



## Hoggy

clewb said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Pics you may be able to use
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Car Hoggy. Love the wheels
Click to expand...

Hi Clewb, Thankyou..... QS wheels from TT shop.
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley

Will it be possible to use this one?


----------



## The Godbarber

Did this work????


----------



## John-H

This thread has not been harvested for a while. We want to give the idea a boost and update the forum header with some more up to date images. All TTs welcome!

Please post your pictures (high resolution if possible or have this ready). We'll come up with a list of the best and latest and include some of the excellent pictures already posted so they don't lose out. Then we'll have a poll so you can choose the ones we are going to include in the header selection.

Your car could be a star


----------



## Hoggy

Click to enlarge..



























Hoggy.


----------



## Nem




----------



## conlechi

Would be rude not to


----------



## conlechi

And :roll:


----------



## phoenixboy

Why not!


----------



## qooqiiu




----------



## Cloud

Go on, you've twisted my arm!


----------



## rustyintegrale

I really like this one...



Nem said:


>


But given the recent split from the TTF, a bit cheeky from the TTOC Chairman! :lol:


----------



## Nem

It's just a picture, not trying to advertise anything at all.


----------



## XXX889




----------



## Quizzical

Isn't it about time we had at least one Mk3 up there?

These are all low res, but if any of these find favour I will be glad to upload the original hi-res image(s). I thought there was a size restriction on attachments though, so I would need to know how to upload big files.


----------

